# red inflamed foreskin/penis in 4 month old



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Hello,

I have a 4 month old and yesterday he had a wretched diaper rash from cheap sposies. I switched back to our regular dipes and the diaper rash has cleared up, but now his foreskin is bright red and inflamed on the top side of his penis from the tip all the way to about halfway down his penis. It doesn't seem to be bothering him but it looks horrible. It isn't swollen, as far as I can tell. He is still peeing normally. Just very very red. What should I do, if anything?

Thanks...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It sounds like a bad diaper rash just keep putting barrier cream on there and if it dosnt clear up within a few days or gets worse take him in to the Dr. for a script.


----------



## LonelyPageTurnr (Oct 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nfpmom*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> ...


Is it just red, or is it a bunch of little spots? If it's just red, use barrier cream and change the diaper often, and if it's still hanging out after a couple of days, you can try the .5% Hydrocortisone cream applied lightly. If it's small dots, try a very weak Clotrimazole on it. If you notice a reaction from either of the last 2, discontinue immediately, rinse off with water and take him to the doctor.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. It isn't spotty at all, just solid red color. I haven't put anything on it yet, but I did baking soda soaks last night and this morning. I can't say they've helped much but it doesn't seem to be getting worse. I'll try the other suggestions, thanks.


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

The redness is totally gone. I did baking soda soaks for 2 days and it started fading, got peely, and now it is back to normal. Its funny how panicky I felt.


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Clear baths and a dab of neosporin along with lots of air and frequent diaper changes, usually the best bet I've found.


----------



## LonelyPageTurnr (Oct 18, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MoonStarFalling*
> 
> Clear baths and a dab of neosporin along with lots of air and frequent diaper changes, usually the best bet I've found.


Neosporin is not safe to use on the genitals.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

A safer alternative to neosporin is called bacatracin it is less likely to cause a reaction than neo.

Some can use neo without issues but it is more likely to cause irritation for some.


----------

